# Adobe kills Flash on mobile devices



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In a move first reported by ZDNet, Adobe has told developers that it no longer plans to develop future versions of its Flash Player for mobile browsers.
> 
> It's a huge shift for the Web as a whole, which has used liberally the Adobe standard for video and Web design.


More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And maybe Adobe can start doing Apple Apps, eh?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

ekim68 said:


> And maybe Adobe can start doing Apple Apps, eh?


 NO! lol


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

By next year, Flash Player on desktops will be HTML5.

RIP Adobe Flash (format) on desktops.

HTML5 wins!

Hoorah!

-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I hope Adobe has been working on some awesome HTML5 development tools... otherwise, it will be difficult for them to stay relevant.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

As a matter of fact they have a blog on that....Hmm...I'll try to find it...But, IMO, they've seen the Apple light and decided to go for it....


----------



## marksm (Nov 14, 2011)

So what do you people think guys that Adobe Flash player is replace with HTML5 ?


----------

